
Ask HN: Do you have any information on Raspberry Pi 4? - inp
It&#x27;s been awhile since the Raspberry Pi 3 came out, I&#x27;d like to know if you have any information about a potential raspberry pi 4?
======
mataniko
There was an interview with Wired where Eben Upton mentioned Raspberry Pi 3
being a 3 year product. We may not see a new Pi in 2018.

Source: [http://www.wired.co.uk/article/raspberry-pi-
future](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/raspberry-pi-future)

